# Mablethorpe Hall Care home, Lincs, Jun15



## The Wombat (Jul 4, 2015)

*Mablethorpe is a small tacky coastal resort with caravan parks, seaside arcades & pound shops; but without any of the larger attractions of other larger coastal towns. The town is bordered by a large gas works, and a cluster of wind turbines…. It’s sad when a derelict building is the best thing about a town 

History is a bit sketchy, but the site dates back some time. Once the seat of the Fitzwilliam family, by 1912 it was occupied by the rector. At some point it became a care home for Dementia & mental health, and closed circa April 2012. Plans to demolish the building and turn it into 30 apartments were overturned on access issues and protests that the building may have historical value.

Explored on my own, whilst on my way to visting my mate in Nowheresville, Lincolnshire.
*
























































thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Jul 4, 2015)

Looks too nice to flatten, I hope another solution is found, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 5, 2015)

It's not too late to do something with this building apart from fitting new patio and internal doors. Nicely recorded.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice one..


----------



## Rubex (Jul 5, 2015)

lovely pics!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 5, 2015)

Good post. Still plenty to see here.


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 6, 2015)

Weird they nicked all the windows and left the electronics behind. No tagging either. Mablethorpe's teenagers must have found something else to do - wonder what? Nice set!


----------



## jmcjnr (Jul 6, 2015)

Used to holiday in Skeggy when our son was little and a visit to Mablethorpe was a must. You have described it perfectly - Cromer with the shit kicked out of it. Jim.


----------

